# e!Cockpit 750-8202 Modbus RTU "Onboard"



## RStefan (2 Juli 2021)

Hallo,

Ich muss bei einem Projekt eine 750-8202 mit e!cockpit als Modbus RTU Master einrichten (onboard COM Schnittstelle) und bin mir nicht wirklich sicher wie das mit e!cockpit funktioniert da das ziemlich neu für mich ist (ansonsten meistens Siemens). 
Bisher habe Ich die beiden Slaves als generische RTU Slaves in der Geräteübersicht angelegt und Datenpunkte definiert, jedoch hab Ich keinen Plan ob die Kommunikation damit schon laufen sollte oder ob noch irgendeine Applikation dafür nötig ist? Bei einem anderen Projekt hatte Ich mal eine Modbus TCP Verbindung auf dem selben weg angelegt das hat ganz gut geklappt.
Wo kann Ich sehen ob der COM-Port als Modbus Schnittstelle verwendet wird?
In den Einstellungen der SPS ist der Modbus Master auf die benötigten Modbus Baudraten etc. eingestellt und im wbm habe Ich die Schnittstelle für den Zugriff durch die Applikation freigegeben. 

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Tobsucht (2 Juli 2021)

Es gibt keine Anzeige "Der COM-Port wird nun als Modbus Schnittstelle verwendet".
Wenn Du die schwarze Linie ziehst, dann wird die onboard Schnittstelle einfach für die Modbus Kommunikation genutzt.


----------



## Hartmut64 (2 Juli 2021)

Beim Kabel unbedingt an die Bias-Widerstände denken (ProfiBus-Stecker nehmen).


----------



## RStefan (12 Juli 2021)

Danke für eure Antworten! Ich war eine Woche in Urlaub weswegen deshalb die späte Rückmeldung. 



> Wenn Du die schwarze Linie ziehst, dann wird die onboard Schnittstelle einfach für die Modbus Kommunikation genutzt.


Also benötige Ich keinerlei Funktionsbausteine etc. um die Kommunikation zum laufen zu bringen oder?


----------



## holgermaik (12 Juli 2021)

Nein brauchst du nicht.
Allerdings bietet die Programmierung über FB ohne Konfigurator einige Vorteile.


----------



## KLM (12 Juli 2021)

Und bitte auch die Variablen im Programm verwenden/aufrufen, weil der Compiler die sonst "rausoptimiert" und die dann nicht aktualisiert werden.


----------



## RStefan (13 Juli 2021)

Danke für die Info`s! Ich bin erst übernächste Woche wieder an der Anlage und kann dann hoffentlich mal ein bisschen testen. Da nur ein paar wenige Datenpunkte zwischen dem Master und den beiden Slaves ausgetauscht werden finde Ich den Konfigurator hier ganz nett da es relativ schnell und einfach funktioniert.


----------

